# Beinhart-Clubtour am So. 26.08.2007 - Germania Runde



## Werner (19. August 2007)

*Hallo Beinharte und Sympathisanten,*
nach der Tourenwoche âAllgÃ¤uâ erwartet euch am kommenden Sonntag die nÃ¤chste im Clubkalender angekÃ¼ndigte Tour.

*Treffpunkte und  Startzeiten: *
Mainz-Finthen, Jungenfeldplatz, 09.30 Uhr
Freiweinheim (Ingelheim), Anlegestelle RheinfÃ¤hre, 10.30 Uhr
Mittelheim (Oestrich-Winkel), Anlegestelle RheinfÃ¤hre, 11.00 Uhr

*StreckenlÃ¤nge und HÃ¶henmeter: *
ab Mainz: ca. 75Km bei 1000 Hm
ab Mittelheim: ca. 44 Km bei 900 Hm

*Geschwindigkeit:*
moderat, d.h. Hobbygruppen-Tempo ! Es wird gewartet.

*Streckenbeschreibung:*
Mittelheim â Geisenheim â Nothgottes â Trift â Abtei Hildegard â Germania â Niederwald â ZauberhÃ¶hle â Assmanshausen â StaatsweingÃ¼ter â Panoramaweg â Segelflugplatz â Ponyhof â Trift â Nothgottes â Geisenheim â Mittelheim

* Zeitbedarf:*
Es wird eine Einkehr geben, so dass mit einer Gesamtdauer von  ca. 5 â 6 Stunden fÃ¼r die Tour zu rechnen ist.

*Helmpflicht:*
JA, ohne EinschrÃ¤nkungen.

*Anmeldung:*
Damit wir auch Ã¼ber kurzfristige Ãnderungen informieren kÃ¶nnen wird gebeten, dass ihr euch hier im Forum unter diesem Beitrag anmeldet und auch angebt von wo aus ihr in die Tour einsteigt.

*Noch Fragen?:*
PM Ã¼ber IBC-Forum oder [email protected] âbeinhart.de

Wie bei allen Beinhart-Touren sind auch Nicht-Clubmitglieder zum Mitfahren eingeladen. Die Teilnahme erfolgt auf eigene Gefahr.

*Eine etwaige Absage findet ihr ggf. hier an dieser Stelle bis So. 26.08., 09.00 Uhr !*

Wir sehen unsâ¦
â¦Werner


----------



## Raschauer (20. August 2007)

Erster

ich fahre ab Ingelheim mit 

Gruß

Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (20. August 2007)

Zweiter 

Uschi und ich kommen auch mit. Wir treffen uns wie üblich in Heidenfahrt, Uhrzeit machen wir noch aus, gell?

LG

Jürgen


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (20. August 2007)

Dritter  !!!!!

Die M&Ms sind auch dabei und werden wohl in Mainz zusteigen. Muß aber noch ausdiskutiert werden (der Zustiegsort  ). 

Freun uns drauf und hoffen, daß das Wetter es dieses Jahr etwas besser mit der G-Tour meint  .

Bis Sonntag in alter Frische!

Die Rocky M&Ms


----------



## Tweety (22. August 2007)

Wir sind auch dabei (vsl. ab Mittelheim). 

Jochen & Birgit


----------



## Mr Cannondale (22. August 2007)

Ich komme auch mit


----------



## X-Präsi (22. August 2007)

wenn alles glatt geht, bin ich um 10.30 in ingelheim an der fähre...


----------



## carboni (23. August 2007)

Präsi schrieb:


> wenn alles glatt geht, bin ich um 10.30 in ingelheim an der fähre...



Rähdsel?  Egal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ich meld mich mal eben ab und üb noch a bisserl für die Eifeltouren. 
Übernächstes Wochenende sehen wir uns dann in alter Frische, bei hoffentlich gleich gutem Wetter.

Viel Spaß und Gruß
Achim


----------



## Inf1n1ty (23. August 2007)

Muss mal schauen da wir in Sprendlingen Kerb haben und die Freundin des Wochenende hier ist. Würd dann gern als nicht Beinharter mal mit fahren


PS: Ab Ingelheim, sag aber nochmal bescheid bis Samstag Mittag


----------



## Jens77 (23. August 2007)

Ich fahre auch mit und komme an die Fähre in Ingelheim.

Gruß
Jens


----------



## happybikerin (24. August 2007)

..bin auch dabei ab Mittelheim,
die Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sparcy (24. August 2007)

Ich komme auch mit


----------



## [email protected] (24. August 2007)

Hallo,

ich komme auch mit zur Germania   bin ab Fähre Ingelheim dabei


----------



## grosser (24. August 2007)

Bin auch dabei!
werde mit Mr Cannondale kommen!
Dieter


----------



## Rockside (25. August 2007)

Ich bin auch dabei und komme dann in Mittelheim dazu.
Gruss, Rolf


----------



## Silencium (25. August 2007)

Komme wenn es klappt auch zur Fähre in Ingelheim.
Ein guter Freund von mir feiert heute noch Geburtstag, muss sehen wie fit ich dann bin


----------



## happygegoogelt (25. August 2007)

....ich fahre ab Ingelheim mit...

Gruß Andrea


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raschauer (26. August 2007)

Supertour mit verdammt viel Spaß 

Danke Werner war echt schön heute  


Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Werner (26. August 2007)

Ja,

hat Spaß gemacht, mit euch. Niemanden verloren, sondern im Gegenteil noch einen Beinharten im Gras sitzend gefunden, keine Pannen, keine Stürze, so wünscht man sich das.

Hier noch ein paar Bilder zur Erinnerung:

































Gruß...
...Werner


----------



## Sparcy (26. August 2007)

Da schließe ich mich an. Schöne Tour; hat Spaß gemacht.
Danke Werner!
Anbei, wie gewünscht noch das Höhenprofil.


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (26. August 2007)

Hmmmm  . 

Wenn man sich Werner's Bilder anschaut könnte man meinen, wir hätten heute nur Pausen gemacht     

.... und genau aus diesem Grund lieben wir die Beinhart-Touren so    .

Schee war. Hat alles gepaßt heute.

Danke Werner   

Die M&Ms


----------



## Ripman (26. August 2007)

Auch von uns: Schee wars. Tolles Wetter, tolle Truppe, schöne Runde.
So solls sein. Danke Werner 

LG

Uschi & Jürgen


----------



## happygegoogelt (26. August 2007)

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen!    

Hat super viel Laune gemacht. War ja meine erste, aber sicherlich nicht letzte!!!, Clubtour. Und meine erste Fahrt als echtes Mitglied !!!! 

Vielen Dank Werner!  

Gruß aus dem Hinterland....
Andrea


----------



## [email protected] (26. August 2007)

Dank an den Guide Werner für die tolle Runde bei perfektem Wetter, mit netten Leuten und super Stimmung   

oder als Kurzversion : Schee war`s


----------



## Mr Cannondale (27. August 2007)

Schee wars, super Wetter, nette Biker, schöne Einkehr, tolle und erhohlsame
Tour: Danke Werner


----------



## Mr Cannondale (27. August 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Dank an den Guide Werner für die tolle Runde bei perfektem Wetter, mit netten Leuten und super Stimmung
> 
> oder als Kurzversion : Schee war`s



Dann kannsde ja mal den hier ausfüllen:http://mtb-club-beinhart.de/index.php?option=com_docman&task=cat_view&gid=31&Itemid=28


----------



## [email protected] (27. August 2007)

> Dann kannsde ja mal den hier ausfüllen:http://mtb-club-beinhart.de/index.php?option=com_docman&task=cat_view&gid=31&Itemid=28



Ich bring einen ausgefüllten Antrag am Donnerstag zum Bike-Treff in MüSa mit. Ich unterschreibe nur, der Präsi kann ja dann das Datum einfügen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (27. August 2007)

Beinhart-Qualität überzeugt doch letztlich jeden  

Das mit dem Datum  machen wir dann wie damals beim Fubbes  

Auch ich möchte noch ins Loblied einstimmen - das war ein schöner Frührentnertag


----------

